# Seeing a behaviourist soon



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

My boy Dillon has issues with being left alone or away from me at all.
He was very needy from the day i brought him home.
I tried to work with him like i did my other 2 chis (who are totally fine), but when he started to bark a lot i got a letter through my door from my neighbours, and as i lived in a flat at the time i had to just keep him with me to keep the peace.
We rented and they had my landlords number.
I recently moved to a house (still rented though) and so now i want to try to help him get over this.
I love him to bits, and i hate to see him so stressed if he thinks i am not there.
My partner was also very annoyed by him so he would just open a door and let Dillon get to me, which is really no help!
He is still not much support now, but i have told him we both need to do this not just me, cause the chis are mine as he puts it.

The only time i am not with Dillon right now is when i have to go to a doc appointment.
He is getting better with being left in say the livingroom if i am pottering about, but not for ages.

Anyway, i called my vets here the other day cause i know they have a behaviourist in there, and she asked for a brief description etc...then sent me a form to fill in, and now i have to make an appointment to take him in.
I have never been to one before and i just wondered what kind of things i should look out for and ask?
Obviously i will walk if she isnt using positive methods.

It will be £100 for a 2 hour session, dont know if that's good or bad, but am willing to try anything at this point.
My man thinks it's possibly money down the drain.
There will be follow up calls she says and possibly more sessions maybe at my home, i dont know if that's how she does it.
I would imagine seeing him at home would be the best bet, but she wants to do at the surgery this time.

Anyhow sorry so long, just wanted any thoughts from people that know about these things or have maybe been down this road and been to someone like this themselves.

Edit: could someone move this for me? sorry, i put it in the wrong place.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Not a soul eh.
46 views and nout.:crying:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Contact a mod and they'll move it to the right section for you where it might get more replies .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

PM one of these guys and they'll move the thread for you
Pet Forums Community - Show Groups

Sorry I can't offer any advice I've not had any dealing with a behaviourist.
Have you tried a DAP diffuser to help calm him?
I hope the behaviourist can help you.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, i will contact a mod. lol

yeah have tried the DAP diffuser and spray but didnt do anything. x


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Phoebe started to get like it too, but luckily I think I managed to nip it in the bud before it got too severe. I just started off by leaving her for a couple of seconds then coming straight back in without any fuss, gradually she realised that I might leave but that I'll always come back. Now when I go out for a few hours she's absolutely fine. Maybe you could try leaving a shirt or something that smells of you when you're out?

I hope everything goes okay with the behaviourist, I don't have much advice but just use your gut instict, if something doesn't feel right or you don't agree with certain methods then leave.

Let us know how it goes & good luck!


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

For a problem like this, I would expect the following things to be discussed:

1) Introducing and building a positive association with a crate, so your dog has somewhere he can feel safe and comfortable. Start with just rewarding him for being around/in the crate, then get him to eat in there, then progress to closing the door for short periods of time with you there too, then without you, etc., etc.

2) Having you incrementally and gradually build up the time you're away from him. This can be just leaving him in another room, whilst he enjoys a stuffed Kong, and progress to you leaving the house for 30 seconds, then coming back in, making no fuss. You want to make your dog realise that you leaving the house really is no big deal.

3) If your dog gets stressed by watching you get your keys, coat etc., start by picking up your keys, treating/rewarding and putting them down again, then add another step to the routine (e.g. keys and coat on). Again, keep doing this over and over so you a) change his emotional reaction to you preparing to leave from one of anxiety to one of enjoyment and b) teach him that doing these things are no big deal, and picking up keys or putting on your coat does not always have the same consequences, i.e. you leaving the house.

4) Calmative measures- e.g. Thunder shirts (never actually used on of these); DAP spray; leaving a piece of your clothing in the crate etc.

These are exercises to help tackle the aspects of you leaving the house, and changing his conditioned emotional response to a more pleasant one.

I would be wary of a behaviourist that asks you to become more of a leader, more assertive figure etc. Some 'behaviourists' seem to see separation anxiety and similar problems as to do with 'pack drive', i.e. the dog doesn't want you to leave because you are not the pack leader, the dog is, and therefore is worried about your safety. But this is wrong and completely underestimates, and overestimates, a dog's cognitive abilities and social behaviour. Yes, dogs are social animals, but rest assured, this has nothing to do with 'pack behaviour' and/or hierarchical relationships. But I'm sure you already know this


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to k9aggression.com | Dog Aggression Education, Support and Resources

see the right side of the page for all sorts of useful protocols - laid out step by step. 
it is not JUST about aggro; there are posts for any reactive problem, fears, sep-anx, OCD, whatever 
the behavior might be, from phobia to compulsion or anxiety. *the relaxation protocol* & *deference* 
are both widely useful; *dissociating departure cues* & *desensitizing to events at the door* are good, too.

this website is courtesy of Dr Karen Overall, DVM, a board-certified veterinary behaviorist.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you read the very long sticky on here about dealing with separation anxiety? If not, you should do that first.

My personal opinion is that she is not going to find out anything unless she sees the dog in his own home. The very idea of doing anything about separation anxiety in a strange environment is bizarre, to say the least. It needs to be in the dog's own territory.

From what I have read, the best way is to do the things you would normally do before leaving, pick up keys, put on your coat, etc, but instead of leaving, sit down and have a cup of tea.

Do this a few times, then open the door and close it again. Do this a few times. The dog reacts when he sees you are getting ready to leave and starts to get in a state before you have even gone. The idea is to eliminate this.

I would not pay for a behaviourist who has not even suggested coming to you.


----------



## Weimerlover (Jul 21, 2011)

the only thing I can comment on, is that I agree, I would expect the behaviourist to come to you at your home. All should want to see the dog in it's own environment.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Weimerlover said:


> ...I would expect the behaviourist to come to you at your home. All should want to see the dog in it's own environment.


many clinical behaviorists work in University vet-colleges - that's where they have their offices.

here in the USA they are spread very thin - some cover 4 states; there is NO WAY they are going to do 
a home-visit over hundreds of miles. That does not mean they cannot offer effective help. Videos, behavior 
histories via questionnaire & in person interviews, seeing the dog in the flesh, watching their behavior in other 
contexts, medical tests [thyroid, other blood-work, etc], a physical exam to check for pain & range of motion, 
and many other pieces of data can give the vet-behaviorist a very good idea of what is most-likely the root 
of the problem behavior, and they then produce a protocol for the owner - who implements it at home.

they then [Vet-beh & owner] tweak the protocol as they see how the dog responds: alter things here & there, 
add more of that, deduct some of this, practice success.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for the suggestions.
It really wouldnt have got so severe if i had been able to properly train Dillon, but since i didnt want to be evicted i had to just keep him quiet while i lived at that flat.
It didnt help when my boyfriend had no patience and would just say keep him quiet!
That really does cause some agro between us, as if i have a remote control or something.
I did try the crate cause my 2 girls are crate trained and i can leave them no problem in there if i have to pop out.
With Dillon however he would almost scream as soon as that door was shut.
At night i had it beside my bed and put a blanket over it, he also had my dressing gown in there and a microwavable heat pad. 
I would get him as tired as possible before bed and then put him in, but he just went nuts and would not be quiet no matter how long i persevered, and that was when i got the letter of complaint so had to forget the crate.

I am thinking of bringing it back down into the livingroom during the day and letting him have treats in there and chews again.
He was actually happy to sit in it now and then with a chew when he was very young, but like i say if i closed the door it was a no go.

I did ask the behaviourist if it would be best to come to the house but she said not for the first consultation.
I do hope it's not yet another £100 to then come to the house after that cause i do think that she needs to see how he is at home.
Needs must i suppose.
I will do whatever it takes to help him though.

Whenever i have taken him to the vets for a checkup or when he was neutered, he has been totally fine when one of the nurses takes him away from me.
Infact i feel a fool when i say he has issues so he may start up, and then he is as good as gold, doesnt even look back at me.
Yet when my partner takes him away from me here at home or if i have to pop into a shop or the docs, i can hear him from inside barking and crying like mad, and my partner takes him for a walk.
He will be quiet for a teeny bit while people pet him but am told he is always looking at women as if thinking it could be me, and then he starts again when it isnt, bless him.
It's a strange one that.

I asked this woman if should start leaving and coming back in etc...in the meantime but she said not yet.
All she did say was not to make much eye contact with him or make a big fuss of him.

Anyway thanks again, and i will be sure to let you all know how we get on.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Its odds on you will have to pay the behaviourist for a visit to the house as well as the consultation, if she comes to the house after your visit to her. I agree with others, the problems are at home & thats where your dog needs to be seen, the only reason I can see that she wants you to go to her first is that it means another £100 in her bank account which she would not get if she came straight round.

I think you need to get clarification from that behaviourist exactly what you might end up with as a bill, if they want to come to your house many times at £1-200 a throw, you need to talk to her about if she comes is she going to do a one off quick fix for £100 + travell expenses or would she expect to do more than one visit at £100 + a time + travell expenses. You really (anyone needs) need to get clarification on what outlay your likely to be spending, you can end up with a lss of around £800 to thousands after about 5 visits & no change.

Also, if you do employ her please come back here & report the results so other people who might be in your position can see for themselves user feedback of behaviourists. All to many come on to all these boards & never come back with feedback for other people in the same position to think about hiring a behaviourist or one to one trainer.

Don't forget this, if it dont work there are no refunds, what they do does not fall under the sale of goods & services act UNLESS you stop them part way through the first visit & tell them you dont agree with what they are offering will work & terminate their service.

Two cases below - the second one I trained the owner to obedience train her dog in a total of 3 weeks (total offlead freedom & reliable recalls & relationship development,) after her behaviourist rip off stuff, she never had any problems at home or offlead anywhere after that.

A case
March 2010
_At this point we enlisted the help of a Battersea recommended behavourist. We did one to one sessions with her weekly at a cost of £30 per session. He was amazingly good at touching the lid of a coffee jar with his nose in the confines of our kitchen or a small enclosed kitchen but even she despaired when we tried to walk him outside our garden. After 6 months she told us that she was moving to Southampton.... we asked her to recommend somebody else for us to continue our training with and her response was "sometimes you just have to accept that you have got what you have got"!!! (NIce of her to be so honest once she had taken nearly £1000 from us for training....)_

Case 2
July 2006 - The previous trainer & behaviourist in this case was Annette Conn.
_ I am not someone very familiar with dogs or animal training; in fact, my current dog (a West Highland White Terrier named Wesley) is the first pet Ive had. My partner and I rescued him from a pound in South Waleswe knew nothing about the dogs history nor even his age. He had a wonderful disposition but little to no obedience training, and we soon learned that he was very protective and territorial, barking at and even biting guests in our home on several occasions. His aggression toward people also extended to joggers in the park and people loitering near our home. On the other hand, he was a wonderful dog with us, his owners, never challenging us, growling or barking at us, and certainly not biting us. This fact convinced us that we should try to contact professional trainers and solve his problems with other people so that we could keep him as our pet.

As someone brought up in a thoroughly liberal environment, and as a vegetarian, I certainly wanted the most humane training programme I could find. I have now come to see that so-called positive-only trainers are at best well-meaning but ineffectual, and at worst con artists. The first positive trainer we contacted came to our home for two hours, gave us several handouts about how to gain dominance over our dog (information which I had actually already read up on both online and in books I read before adopting a dog) and took £100 (GBP) from us.

We tried to implement her techniques and achieved spotty obedience as Wesley worked for treats when he was in the mood for them. On the other hand, her advice about what to do when guests came to our housetethering him in the corner and letting him bark and growl often until he was sick as we ignored him for as long as it took for him to finally give up was detrimental and I believe cruel.

When we confronted this trainer about how ineffectual and disturbing this method was (it seemed very clear to us that Wesley felt cornered and scared being tied down and ignored as strange people came to the house), she looked perplexed; the only advice she could come up with is to put a board up in front of him so that he couldnt see the guests, which of course was a way to avoid the problem rather than solve it. Afterwards, we tried to contact her for follow-ups and to report that the methods werent working, but she avoided our calls and never offered us a refund. I thought that I had put my dogs life in the hands of a professional, but instead I was ripped off and treated unprofessionally. Having been soured on so called professional positive trainers

July 2006
Sincerely,
C. T. Halberstam
Lecturer, Department of Theology
Kings College, London
Strand, London_


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info Sleepybones.
I think when i call her i am going to ask for a proper reason as to why she wants to see us at the surgery and like you say, how much it is all likely to cost.
I could take him in there and he will be as good as gold like he normally is, so she wont see the problems we face at home at all.

I will definitely report back on the outcome too.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

The3DChis said:


> Thanks for all the info Sleepybones.
> I think when i call her i am going to ask for a proper reason as to why she wants to see us at the surgery and like you say, how much it is all likely to cost.
> I could take him in there and he will be as good as gold like he normally is, so she wont see the problems we face at home at all.
> 
> I will definitely report back on the outcome too.


Precisely. If he had a problem with dog aggression, would she still want to assess him in her surgery on his own? That would need to be assessed outside where there are other dogs. You would surely have to see the dog in the very environment that he has a problem with, wouldn't you?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes do make sure 3Dchris, in the abscence of any written & conclusive veterinary condition causing these things, whats known as behaviourst treatment and/or training are one and the same thing, they are an art not a science, educated guesswork on things such as SA, theres no answer as such, anything new might work or it might not work, it might clear up on its own or it might never clear up at all no matter what you do, thats the realism of what you describe, in the meantime you've entered into the biggest scam market of all time, those selling these on the commercial persuasive term 'clinical services' (sales talk thats all), so do make sure what she plans and an idea of total costs, theres no one answer to what you describe & maybe no soluation at all, thats as honest as it gets.

Heres a first time dog owner left at the mercy of these rip offs by putting himself on the employers market, he still had not got a recall when he posted this, after 2 years paying out this & that.

_ I have spent a lot of time and money investing in his rehabilitation and to be honest it's consumed my every day since I've had him. I long for one relaxing walk with him which is one of the reasons I wanted to get a dog. What I didn't expect was to spend my life trying to fix problems (there have been other things along the way lol) and that was after 1 years research into dogs before comitting to getting one.

Anyway that's off topic, I live in London so as you can imagine it's vey expensive.  My first trainer's rate was £150 for 2 hours, the second one was £300 for several sessions, third was £160 for two hours and the fourth was £80 for one hour . They all used different techniques and some mutual techniques and all were recommended and very experienced. The classes I go to are one of a kind and are excellent and only cost £20 per class but aren't in London so it involves a two hour car journey there and two hours back once a week so once you've factored petrol in it's actually quite a lot. _

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/179338-remote-spray-collar-advice-2.html


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Whilst it is important to see the actual problematic behaviour, any accredited behaviourist would be interested in, first and foremost, learning about the dog and owner in general. This is why initial consultations are important, as being able to know the dog somewhat, then seeing the behaviour, could be more beneficial than not knowing the dog at all, and just going straight to see the behaviour in action, without having a serious talk first, could be disadvantageous to the whole process.

So, I don't know. If the behaviourist has good feedback from other clients, and is accredited, then I would trust her judgement and the way she likes to do things. And although she could do the consultation at your home, this may not be beneficial from a business perspective. I.e. if she has a place that people can come to her for consultations, she can fit more in one day. 

I know a few behaviourists who operate like this- having consultations (face to face and over the phone) somedays, then has alloted days for actually going out and working on the behaviour with the owner.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> ...when i call her i [will] ask... why she wants to see us at the surgery &... how much it is all likely to cost.
> I could take him [to the office] & he will be as good as gold... she won't see the problems we face at home at all.


there are plenty of times that i *don't want to see the full extent of the problem behavior.*

i can't tell U how many times i've told an owner, NO - i don't want U to put a bowl of food down, & *provoke the dog.*
i can easily read the dog's intention WAY-before the dog gets to the lunging & snarling stage, & flooding the dog 
in order to have her/him *practice* precisely what we Don't Want is counterproductive.

people often think we have to *see just how bad it can be - * it's not true. 
A - we don't want the dog rehearsing unwanted behavior. 
B - making a bad impression on a dog that we have to work with creates distrust.

a video of the dog's former behavior captured by a camera after U've left can be enlightening. 
photos of the room before & after, showing any damage to or derangement of objects, can be helpful.

*descriptions* of the dog's behavior - a behavioral history - can be helpful, but facts are needed - 
not emotional labels like, 'he cries when i leave.' Does he whine, bark, howl? are the barks short, high-pitched 
& repeated in bursts [contact calls] or short, deep-pitched & metronomic [protest]?

saying *my dog gets depressed* assigns an emotion; it may or may not be accurate. 
saying *my dog will not eat, has no interest in walks, & stops interacting with anyone 
when my daughter leaves for college* is much more informative, & yes, that does indicate 
a likely depression: lethargy, loss of appetite, disinterest in activities usually enjoyed & anticipated.

there are plenty of clinical behaviorists AKA vet-behaviorists who never see the pets they treat at home; 
they meet them in their offices, see videos of the pet at home, have a [usually lengthy] form to fill, 
asking for details & descriptions - where the animal sleeps, usual activities, presenting problem, how long 
it has existed, where & when the pet was acquired, are there other pets, any changes in the household 
[new arrivals, schedule changes, departures, redecorate, construction...], etc.

then they talk to the owner & meet the animal - seeing a clingy dog with zero interest in exploring 
a new place where many other dogs have been is obviously a clue, especially compared to another dog, 
who utterly ignores their handler & if it weren't for the leash would be a county away, & still moving.

many small tests can be revealing, too: if the dog is not aggro, dropping the leash to watch them explore 
[or not explore, but retreat under the client's chair instead] is informative.

i PREFER to see home-based problems in the dog's home - but it's not always possible. There are ways to work 
around that difficulty; it is still possible to help the dog & owner, even when the issue is inside the home, 
& i am seeing the dog away from their home.

BTW it's just as true of away-from-home behaviors that *i Do Not Want to see the dog act-out:* 
i DON'T want to see the dog go insane at the near-approach of another male dog while the reactive dog 
is on-leash, for example - for precisely the same reasons as above: rehearsals only confirm a habit, 
& now the dog is full of adrenaline & it will be impossible to relax fully to work on B-Mod for at least 24-hours. 
all we've done is practice an unwanted behavior, & wasted a lot of time.

seeing the male-male reactive dog become hyperfocused & stare at a male-dog who's 60-feet away 
& side-on to us, is just as vividly informative, WITHOUT setting the dog up to fail & flooding him.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Fair points made by everyone.

Hopefully because this behaviousrist is actually at my vets she will know what's best, but that isnt a guarantee i know.
I wont know till i actually meet with her if we even gel and she has good chemistry with Dillon.
That is important to me too.
It's the same with vets, we are lucky we see an amazing vet who is less formal towards us and very good with all our dogs, i want that in the behaviourist too, so i can relate to her better.
Main thing is i hope she can get to the bottom of Dillon's problem of course.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> Hopefully because this behaviousrist is actually at my vets...


is she a veterinary-behaviorist? I-E, a vet who went on to study behavior as a board-certified specialty?

or is she a COAPE, APBC, CAAB, etc, credentialed member? Just wondering what credentials are there, 
or is this someone who is an experienced trainer, rather than an academically credentialed behaviorist?

[a credentialed *behaviorist* has a BSci at minimum, & often a Doctorate. 
a self-anointed 'behaviorist' is anyone who takes on the title - rather like 'dog-psychologist'.]


----------



## Wagtime (Mar 21, 2011)

Interesting comments on here and they just prove that everyone does things slightly differently!

As a trainer not a behaviourist, I prefer to see my dogs and owners at home. I don't ask to replicate the behaviour but I do like to see them where they are often more relaxed. I talk to my owners, ask lots of questions - not always about the dog, gradually building up a picture of their home and any concerns and issues which are often not the ones they ask me about in the first place. And I watch what happens during my visit. 

I ask a modest fee for a one off home visit (despite working in London and Surrey) and never stay much more than an hour. The owners then get a brief write up of my notes and suggestions and decide if they like my approach and whether they want to do any further sessions or courses. I don't believe in the hard sell and there is no way I want to pressurise anyone into using my services because that sort of defeats the object.

I have turned away business if I feel I can't help and I am always honest about what I believe the problems are. I don't give guarantees because I can't... but I do offer owners a realistic view of what they are dealing with and how they can change their approach and their dog's response to certain situations IF they want to. At the end of the day all the training in the world isn't going to help if the owners don't do the work with the dog between sessions.

You will know if this person is the one to help you. If she is recommended by your vet then that may be because they work together on other cases. Remember you are interviewing her just as much as she is interviewing you. I think £100 is a little steep for the first consultation and I'd be asking if you could meet her first before you commit to the cost. However, some of this may be claimed back on your dog's insurance policy so check that with your vet especially if they have recommended this course of "treatment".

Finally, separation anxiety is not an easy or quick fix problem. You will have to take this very slowly and spent a lot of time working with Dillon. And your partner is going to have to help too. Without his help - even if he only remains calm around Dillon - then it will be even more difficult to sort this out.

I wish you luck and hope you can sort this out.

Best wishes,
Sara.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> is she a veterinary-behaviorist? I-E, a vet who went on to study behavior as a board-certified specialty?
> 
> or is she a COAPE, APBC, CAAB, etc, credentialed member? Just wondering what credentials are there,
> or is this someone who is an experienced trainer, rather than an academically credentialed behaviorist?
> ...


This is on the site for the vets we go to.
Hope it's ok to post it here.
It lists her credentials.....

Lamond Veterinary Clinic | vet in Livingston, West Lothian


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Sara.
The vet didnt actually reccomend her to me.
I just callled to ask about it and it was actually the behaviourist who answered. lol
she is also a vet nurse there.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> This is on the site for [our] vets...
> It lists her credentials.
> Lamond Veterinary Clinic | vet in Livingston, West Lothian


QUOTE - 
Susan Gowans (Qualified Nurse & Behaviourist)
...qualified [as a veterinary-nurse] in 1997. [She has since earned] a British Nursing Qualification in Behaviour 
& a *Certificate in Applied Animal Behaviour* and a Post Graduate Diploma in Companion Animal Behaviour Counseling 
from Southampton University. She has recently completed a Certificate in the Clinical Application of Pheremone therapy.

Cool!  yes, she is definitely qualified; she's a CAAB which is one step lower than a vet-behaviorist, 
& requires considerable study as well as practical application.

i don't know anything about the nursing-qualification in behavior, unfortunately, nor the post-grad 
CABC - i know what a CABC is here in the USA, but i don't know if it's the same thing in the UK.

the certification in pheromone-therapy is a nice adjunct, like certification in pet-massage, T-touch, 
or other supplemental or alternative methods which can be very handy in behavior modification.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh cool, good to know.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

Users feedback on APBC

Banger - 
"I found APBC as much use as a chocolate watch"

speedsmum -Tue Apr 22, 2003 10:50 pm
"APBC told me to kill my pet dog"

Dowload link To Original file with users feedback

P1.htm - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

well, let's see - the person in question is not a COAPE diplomate nor APBC, either.

so why would S-B bring them up? :huh: oh, heavens! how silly of me - _*to slander them.*_ 
even tho neither has anything to do with the consultant we're discussing. How very predictable.


----------



## Wagtime (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi - have you seen the behaviourist yet? And how's Dillon doing?


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Wagtime said:


> Hi - have you seen the behaviourist yet? And how's Dillon doing?


Hiya, no not net.
She only works on Thursdays and Fridays, i called again and waited for a call back. 
We got an appointment for next Friday morning at 10am, for 2hours.
Fingers crossed it goes well.
Will let you all know anyhow. xxx


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Terri how is Dillon doing? And you??


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Sparkle said:


> Terri how is Dillon doing? And you??


Hi doll, we are fine.
Tomorrow is the big day at the vets to see the behaviourist so trying to get an early night, but am no tired yet. lol
Hope you and the girls are ok. x


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

The3DChis said:


> Hi doll, we are fine.
> Tomorrow is the big day at the vets to see the behaviourist so trying to get an early night, but am no tired yet. lol
> Hope you and the girls are ok. x


Im good, still tired. Lots to do with decorating and retraining miss attitude but all is good I think!

Let me know how it goes and what they suggest


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Well we went and it turns out i had the date wrong it's next Friday.
Oh man, my poor OH had stayed up after his nightshift and everythng!
Off to bed for him now poor soul.
I coulda swore they said next week not the 2nd though.


----------

